# Buckwheat honey in washington state????



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have seen a lot of ads lately from someone who is selling buckwheat honey and claims in the from washington state. The issue is that from my knowledge, beekeepers that sell buckwheat here in WA get it from California. It is my understanding that Washington doesn not get much (or any at all) buckwheat honey. However, when I researched buckwheat, it says it grows a lot in washington state. 

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I know a guy that was a commercial beekeeper (3500+/- hives) 10-15 years ago. He told me that he put bees on buckwheat over near Yakima/Sunnyside back then.

It grows nicely at my place, but not enough for honey.


----------

